# I have to admit she has brass [email protected]



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shelley Dufresnein posts Instagram selfie after avoiding jail but still faces threesome charges | Daily Mail Online
WOW
Can we say entitled princess.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh I tried to follow her no response.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Because there's no way a 16 year old would brag about that?

I feel sorry for the husband and the children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't see any remorse. The husband got a real lemon.


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

Honestly, I feel sorry for the child. I know he is bragging about it, but this really comes with the double standard we have for older men chasing underage girls vs older women chasing underage boys. I don't think the underage child can consent whether or not they are male or female. I think male children take it as an ego boost, but are also damaged at the same time. 

This whole thing makes me sick.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Will this encourage society to raise the compensation levels and working conditions of teachers?


----------



## BrutalHonesty (Apr 5, 2015)

Where were these teachers when i was 16... 

Seriously, there was nothing sexual going on back in the days. And i had some fine looking teachers with whom i would totally have private lessons. 

Another thing is, unless a woman is fugly, she can always get all sort of men. Why did this one went after a student? She ain't bad looking at all. 

Oh wait, there was two of them... A threesome... Poor kid, imagine being traumatized that way. He had to share his pain with his colleagues. 

And these two avoided jail? Hmmm... If it was a guy doing this to girls he would be screwed for life. 

And she is married, for the extra yuck factor...



> I think male children take it as an ego boost, but are also damaged at the same time.


Don't worry about that. He is going to be bragging about this for life. And no, there will be no damage there. He isn't a child. He is a 16 year old. This wasn't imposed on him in the slightest way. I know, i was 16 once.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> Will this encourage society to raise the compensation levels and working conditions of teachers?


this goes on where I live and most of the teachers make >75K. Working conditions of most teachers is not as bad as made out to be on CNN.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

BrutalHonesty said:


> Don't worry about that. He is going to be bragging about this for life. And no, there will be no damage there. He isn't a child. He is a 16 year old. This wasn't imposed on him in the slightest way. I know, i was 16 once.


actually, science on this issue tells us otherwise. You could say the same thing about girls, if it were not. In fact, since, in theory, if girls mature faster, it 'should be' less damaging.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> this goes on where I live and most of the teachers make >75K. Working conditions of most teachers is not as bad as made out to be on CNN.


Don't get my dad started on this one.
Where he lives in a somewhat upscale townhouse association most are retired teachers who make $3,000 to 4,000 a month in retirement you sure don't hear about that publicly.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

TJ
I used to have sympathy. My W substitutes and a teacher accidentally left her contract out in the open. $83K for a 3rd grade teacher. Lost all sympathy about $ and working conditions right then and there. I am sure it is worse in some places, but if you don't like it, MOVE.
End TH


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Will this encourage society to raise the compensation levels and working conditions of teachers?


I know, right?

Working 9 months out of the year with snow days off, 2 weeks for Christmas and a week in the Spring must really bite.

This has nothing to do with compensation or working conditions and everything to do with a broken moral compass.

Any teacher that touches my kids will wish all they had to worry about was their job....


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I think this is a Western Society thing.

I remember reading Margaret Meade's study of the South Pacific islanders when I was in college.

Vaguely recall something about how the older women would "devirginize" young boys and it was the accepted way to go. considered the norm.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I am sure that she was able to quickly paint herself as the victim. Victim of her husband, the 16-year old, the repressive patriarchy, high gas prices, low investment gains, etc, etc, etc, . 

The sad part -eventually her young children will read about this. Hell, can you imagine how the discussion went with her husband? He would have no problem getting full custody at this point. 

As for teacher pay....in my city -teachers went on strike...demanding better pay/benefits/shorter school day... The superintendent pulled a great one -he brought to the paper -and they published -page 1 -above the fold -big banner headlines -"1st Year Teacher -Starting pay $98,000 per year"...The strike ended 24 hours later as the teacher support evaporated and the community became openly hostile to the teachers....The average yearly pay in this community is 24K. 

Hard to feel sorry for the teachers....anyone that won't accept performance based pay...well, that pretty much says it all right there.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I can only say, knowing what I know from past experience.. 

When some one walks away with these types of charges, its simply because something went wrong before it even started.. Bad investigation or bad witness or combo of both.. 

I've arrested or been part of numerous investigations of these types and its usually the witness that goes sideways on you especially at that age.. Here in NYC 17 is legal so 16 becomes an issue because its so close to the consent age.. 

So with a bad witness you sort of bluff and try to get what you can get.. The defense probably knew something so they won the bluff.. It happens sometimes..


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Hardtohandle said:


> I can only say, knowing what I know from past experience..
> 
> When some one walks away with these types of charges, its simply because something went wrong before it even started.. Bad investigation or bad witness or combo of both..
> 
> ...


Sounds typical. The Justice system has very little to do with Justice. Hell, I wouldn't want to be the person or persons to decide what "justice" really is in this kind of case. I mean -I've been a 16 year old boy....and well, it sounds more like a boys fantasy- than a crime. But we won't know till the boy grows up. 

More an issue of a couple of teachers- utterly destroying the boys concept of trust -trust in those that were suppose to teach and guide him.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

When I was 16 I would have been happy to participate in this. Of course, if it were two male teachers and a female student, the legal outcome wouldn't have been the same.


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

I will never not see these women as anything but predators using their professional standing to prey on minors. 

I understand why people are saying that they would have loved something like this, but I think we need to agree as a society a cut off age regardless if this individual teenager or that individual would have been mature enough to have sex with legal adults. These women knew what they were doing is illegal. What if they chose someone next year a little younger, say 15? What if the next year a little younger, 14? When do we say enough?

My opinion on this will never be changed, so I don't want this to become a masturbatory exercise in proving I'm right. I will let this post stand and not respond further.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd8GdIVipUg


----------

